# Why do I feel this way?



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

After much talking, arguing,and more talking, we decided to sell off our herd. We raise Nigerian Dwarf goats and there are way too many people in our area that sale them now which is messing up the prices. Business wise I feel we made the right decision. Heart wise, I want to cry. Some of our goats have been with us awhile. Last year, we sold off half of our does, and one of the customers noticed that one of my LGDs was wimpering when she loaded up the does she bought. My dog was depressed for days. I hate doing this to him again. We are going into a different kind of goats but we are still doing alot of research of what we want. My husband thinks we should sell off the herd first and then shop for the goats we want. I'm worried that my dogs might not do well with no goats to guard for awhile. They are Anatolian Shepherds. I would appreciate any suggestions. Also, we want small goats. What are your experiences with other small goats? I respect all opinions. Thank you.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm no one to give advice. I get attached very easily to my goats and can't bear to see them go.  I'd sooner keep them than sell them to buy "better" ones.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is this going to be a business or for personal use? Do you want a large herd or just enough to keep your family in milk and meat?


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

if this is just a hobby thing i would keep a couple of does for the dog to guard and work on getting new does we just sold three goats to get a buckling and we plan on selling more in the mean time but if your LGD is whimpering leave at least two for him or her to guard and when you get the new herd sell the old ones off after  its a good way to compromise in my opinion


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

Well, depends on who you ask. Husband sees it more for business. So he wants a medium size herd. Like 10 to 15. I would be happy with 5 or 6 that follow me around like puppies. For me, they are pets. I don't milk them except for emergencies when one of their newborn babies has problems. We do agree we want dairy goats again. I do want to milk in the future.


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

I do like that idea raena.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

this is never easy : *( ..nigies are the only small dairy breed ..Pygmies are more of a meat breed..I would begin looking to see what is popular and or rare in your area..Here Nubians are very popular...while lamanchas are the hardest to sell...( people have a thing about the ears lol) ..My saanen always sell well...Oberhaosli are hard to find so a rare breed that people will drive the distance to get..find out what will sell when babies come around..I wish you all the luck in this new adventure..I agree with renae..keep a few of your favorites to be with your dogs...


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

happybleats said:


> this is never easy : *( ..nigies are the only small dairy breed ..Pygmies are more of a meat breed..I would begin looking to see what is popular and or rare in your area..Here Nubians are very popular...while lamanchas are the hardest to sell...( people have a thing about the ears lol) ..My saanen always sell well...Oberhaosli are hard to find so a rare breed that people will drive the distance to get..find out what will sell when babies come around..I wish you all the luck in this new adventure..I agree with renae..keep a few of your favorites to be with your dogs...


Before you restock your herd, be sure and make certain you are purchasing goats that have been tested for CAE. It's not a for certain thing that you won't have the CAE in your herd, but at least it's a start. Many dairy goats, in fact, 80%, have this retrovirus, which in time, will leave goats with hard udders, no milk, swollen knees, and a general overall poor state of health. Believe me,
it's not a pleasant thing to deal with, not to mention, very costly.

DonnaBelle


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

happybleats said:


> this is never easy : *( ..nigies are the only small dairy breed ..Pygmies are more of a meat breed..I would begin looking to see what is popular and or rare in your area..Here Nubians are very popular...while lamanchas are the hardest to sell...( people have a thing about the ears lol) ..My saanen always sell well...Oberhaosli are hard to find so a rare breed that people will drive the distance to get..find out what will sell when babies come around..I wish you all the luck in this new adventure..I agree with renae..keep a few of your favorites to be with your dogs...


 Around here you can't turn around with tripping over an Oberhasli. Saanens and Toggenburgs are rare. Check out your market and see which mini goats sell well but, aren't yet over stocked. There are the very rare breeds too like Golden Guerseys.


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

What is your opinion on mini nubians?


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

So our Nigerian Dwarf herd got reserved. We are borrowing some goats from neighbors to keep with the dogs. That way we don't rush into things and figure out what we want. Another breed we are reading about are the mini silky fainting goats. Does anyone own any and what is your experience. We love the mini size and are reading about different mini goats. By the way, I am going to miss my babies but I am happy with the people who are getting them.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I have only seen mini Nubians once, at the Birmingham Zoo. They are adorable, and I love both Nubians and Nigerians.
Since your hubby wants a business and you want pets, maybe you could decide on one or two goats to always keep (either from your current herd or from your future dairy herd) and they'll be your pets. If they are giving milk, I think your husband will be happy too, right?


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

The contract has already been written to sell the herd so I can't pick out my favorites. I feel sad. I could not sleep last night. In a way I feel like I'm taking care of what is no longer mine. I just put the ad out and just like that it happened. I wasn't ready for it. Maybe I'm still in shock. I didn't think this thru clearly. I felt rushed. I should of kept a couple. But yes, I agree. I need some pet goats. And I need them immediately so my dogs can get used to them before my herd leaves. I don't want my dogs to freak out like I'm doing right now.


----------



## HonestOmnivore (Feb 26, 2013)

For what its worth I was trying to find a mini Nubian around NE Ohio and I found nothing. I looked in Ohio, Michigan, Indiana and PA (West).


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah, we looked and they are hard to find. I contacted someone I sold goats to in the past and a miracle. One of my doelings I sold her just had a buckling 4 days ago. Yeah, I know it is crazy but I am getting him. I am going to look for a female for him and just have them two. That way I have my pets and milk as well. My husband is looking for goats for business and I get to keep my goats seperate. Win Win! Thanks guys. You were right.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Look into Arapawas or guernseys... both are mid-size & rare/endangered and tend to be pricey


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

also think about toggenburgs too. medium size dairy goat.


----------



## HonestOmnivore (Feb 26, 2013)

Is your husband wanting to sell the offspring to "collectors" of new/trendy goats or its he wanting to have a production heard for meat or dairy?


----------



## goat_girl_14 (Apr 17, 2013)

There are also mini lamanchas. They have the peronality of the lamancha but the size of the nigerian. They milk well too.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I like toggenburgs and Mini-Nubians 
Sorry about the dilemma, though.


----------



## libby (Nov 27, 2012)

I would keep them,at least a few..,would never have the heart to get rid of them,they become family!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Kinder goats are bigger than nigerians, but smaller than dairy goats. They are all purpose goats, I milk mine and also put the extras in the freezer. They are not practical for commercial use, like dairies, or a meat business, but they are just about perfect homestead goats. There are hardly any kinders around me, all of them there are came from me, but my kids are going all over the country. Won't ever make any money off of them, but if it was legal to sell milk you might. I love them. They are a cross between a nubian and a pygmy.


----------

